# New Game: 6 Words Book



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Found this and thought, now this is a great game ...










I'll start: A vampire family in New Orleans


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> I can't click on the square box... any rules?


Huh. Did the image not come though? Lemme try it again. I stole this from a friend on the Book of Faces and just took the url ....


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Source of power must be destroyed


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Stop inhuman eradication of truant youth.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch (Dec 14, 2015)

Sam Kates said:


> Source of power must be destroyed


_Lord of the Rings_?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch (Dec 14, 2015)

I won't claim this is my favorite book of all time--variety is part of the joy of books!  But here's one, anyway, a favorite from this year:

House-enclosed town in a town-enclosed house


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch (Dec 14, 2015)

Brownskins said:


> Stop inhuman eradication of truant youth.


Lord of the Flies?
Mockingjay series?


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam Kates said:


> Source of power must be destroyed


Harry Potter series (Voldemort's horcruxes?)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Lord of the Flies?
> Mockingjay series?


Ha ha - Actually, the six-word sentence pretty much sums up a lot of the YA books. I had the Unwind Dystology (4 book series by Shusterman) in mind when I wrote that one-liner.

In that series, the government "unwound" truant youth, by harvesting all of their organs and body parts, and made these parts available to be purchased by the better patrons of society.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> I'll start: A vampire family in New Orleans


Rice's Vampire Chronicles?


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> House-enclosed town in a town-enclosed house


Wayward Pines?

Hey Geoff - how do we put structure to the game? Should someone guess correctly first before proposing a new 6-word summary?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch (Dec 14, 2015)

Brownskins said:


> Wayward Pines?
> 
> Hey Geoff - how do we put structure to the game? Should someone guess correctly first before proposing a new 6-word summary?


Nope--don't know that one, but it's a nice title. This is fun!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> ...
> I'll start: A vampire family in New Orleans


I'll assume this must be one of the books in Anne Rice's "Vampire Chronicles" series?

PS: Oops...didn't see that Brownskins had already replied with the same thing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pattern from chaos, yet solution: random.

(The fact that I picked my favorite book(s) will make that easy for anyone who's been around here long enough to see my answers to all the "favorite books" threads; but I am somewhat proud of that 6-word distillation.   )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Pattern from chaos, yet solution: random.
> 
> (The fact that I picked my favorite book(s) will make that easy for anyone who's been around here long enough to see my answers to all the "favorite books" threads; but I am somewhat proud of that 6-word distillation.  )


I know this one, or at least the series. I'll leave it for someone else who can't cheat like I have, and add one of my own:

Florida big gun launches long journey


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> ...
> Florida big gun launches long journey


_De la Terre a la Lune_, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> _De la Terre a la Lune_, n'est-ce pas?


Oui, Monsieur!



Actually, my description includes only the first of the two books here.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> Rice's Vampire Chronicles?


But of course. I loves me some Lestat de Lioncourt.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> Wayward Pines?
> 
> Hey Geoff - how do we put structure to the game? Should someone guess correctly first before proposing a new 6-word summary?


Structure? We don't need no stinking structure. Although I may put together a list .....

I got another one:

Housecleaning, racism and fresh poo pie


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Structure? We don't need no stinking structure.


LOL. Your new one is a giveaway - passing on to the next player... 

New one: Crumbling marriage, children's book inspiration psycho


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> > Quote from: NogDog on Yesterday at 07:27:22 PM
> > Pattern from chaos, yet solution: random.
> >
> > (The fact that I picked my favorite book(s) will make that easy for anyone who's been around here long enough to see my answers to all the "favorite books" threads; but I am somewhat proud of that 6-word distillation.  )
> ...


I know this one too - the series at least but that distillation give me no clue to the specific book


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I know this one, or at least the series. I'll leave it for someone else who can't cheat like I have, and add one of my own:
> 
> Florida big gun launches long journey
> 
> I know this one too - the series at least but that distillation give me no clue to the specific book


Nah, it's really for the series: as far as I'm concerned, it's one large novel in 5 volumes, much as LotR is one novel in 3 volumes.  However, if it were to be limited to one book, I guess the last part would make it the final volume.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch (Dec 14, 2015)

House-enclosed Town in a Town-enclosed House -- All the Light We Cannot See


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> _Lord of the Rings_?


Yes, although the last couple of Harry Potter books would also fit, I guess.

This one might be tough unless anyone is really familiar with the book:
Not a string, a circle - reconciliation.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Brownskins said:


> LOL. Your new one is a giveaway - passing on to the next player...
> 
> New one: Crumbling marriage, children's book inspiration psycho


Gone Girl.


----------



## Hannah Chute (Nov 12, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> I got another one:
> 
> Housecleaning, racism and fresh poo pie


The Help! 

Here's another book dear to my heart:

Little boy, a rose, a fox.


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

He takes charge -- honour kills him.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't choose just one favorite book! But, one of them at the moment. 

Making things proper; fixing through organization


----------



## Hannah Chute (Nov 12, 2015)

Tuttle said:


> Can't choose just one favorite book! But, one of them at the moment.
> 
> Making things proper; fixing through organization


Might be a long shot but what came to my head first was Mary Poppins.. ?


----------



## Sarah Chute (Nov 11, 2015)

Hmm... here's one: 

All ten die, yet one lives.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Hannah Chute said:


> Might be a long shot but what came to my head first was Mary Poppins.. ?


Not Mary Poppins, but I like the guess.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah Chute said:


> Hmm... here's one:
> 
> All ten die, yet one lives.


And Then There Were None?


----------



## Sarah Chute (Nov 11, 2015)

Sam Kates said:


> And Then There Were None?


Excellent work!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fun game! My favorite was already taken so here is another one:

Feisty woman rises above crumbling civilization.


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

Android killer might be an android.

Schoolboys go crazy in the jungle.

The haunted prince is indecisive. 

Get the giant whale.

Big man travels around kicking butt.

Detective solves crimes in elementary ways.

Crazy veteran travels in space-time.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

WHDean said:


> Android killer might be an android.
> 
> Schoolboys go crazy in the jungle.
> 
> ...


Think I know 1, 2, 3, 4 and 6. Not sure about 5 and 7.


----------



## Hannah Chute (Nov 12, 2015)

lmroth12 said:


> Fun game! My favorite was already taken so here is another one:
> 
> Feisty woman rises above crumbling civilization.


Hunger Games? Or maybe Wool?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

WHDean said:


> Android killer might be an android.


-


Spoiler



Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep





> Schoolboys go crazy in the jungle.


-


Spoiler



Lord of the Flies





> The haunted prince is indecisive.


-


Spoiler



Hamlet





> Get the giant whale.


-


Spoiler



Moby Dick





> Big man travels around kicking butt.


-


Spoiler



The Odyssey





> Detective solves crimes in elementary ways.


-


Spoiler



Any of the Sherlock Holmes novels/stories





> Crazy veteran travels in space-time.


- I can think of a few, and am going to pick one I don't think it is. 


Spoiler



All My Sins Remembered


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch (Dec 14, 2015)

NogDog said:


> -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Now I know how the spoiler tag works! Cool! Thanks, Nog. I'd say for this one that the big man GETS his butt kicked in his travels!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Now I know how the spoiler tag works! Cool! Thanks, Nog. I'd say for this one that the big man GETS his butt kicked in his travels!


Frankly, it's been so long since we studied it in high school, that all I remember is how he passed by the Sirens, and a bit about the when he finally gets home (something about stringing his bow?).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple more for Geoffrey 

- Angel, demon, anti-Christ, witch, witch-hunter, footnotes

- Future triptych: cyclic religious/political history


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

NogDog said:


> - Angel, demon, anti-Christ, witch, witch-hunter, footnotes





Spoiler



Good Omens!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Tuttle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Good Omens!


"Footnotes" gave it away, right?


----------



## Sarah Chute (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's one for one of my favorites: 

Girl chemist saves stamp-loving father.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

NogDog said:


> "Footnotes" gave it away, right?


It was what I was thinking before footnotes, because it was what I wanted it to be upon "Angel, demon, anti-Christ", and footnotes confirmed it.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hannah Chute said:


> Hunger Games? Or maybe Wool?


Nope. Sorry!


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

Sam and Nog Dog,

I pulled a fast one, mixing classics and new books. Number 5 was


Spoiler



Child's Reacher series


 and 7 was


Spoiler



Vonnegut's Slaughterhouse-Five


.

Nog is probably right that 7 was vague. It might've worked for _Catch-22 _ as well. Something about vets and time travel...



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I'd say for this one that the big man GETS his butt kicked in his travels!


That was my thought too.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, yeah, that makes sense for 7 - I kept staring at that one. I completely missed 5. (Haven't read it so that makes sense). Felt like i should have gotten 7, but couldn't. Some of the others I got first read through, some took more than one.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

WHDean said:


> Sam and Nog Dog,
> 
> I pulled a fast one, mixing classics and new books. Number 5 was
> 
> ...


And I've read No.7. Doh!


----------



## Hannah Chute (Nov 12, 2015)

Dynamiter destroys bridge, loses life and love.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Hannah Chute said:


> Dynamiter destroys bridge, loses life and love.


I have no clue what book this is, but I really like this description.


----------



## Hannah Chute (Nov 12, 2015)

It's a good one... one of my favorites! I hope someone will be able to get it. It's a classic.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam Kates said:


> Gone Girl.


Yup!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This one is kind of sneaky:

Taking metal caterpillar to other side


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's another one for your consideration:

One city, five families, 10 millennia.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Here's another one for your consideration:
> 
> One city, five families, 10 millennia.


Anything by James Michener.


----------

